# 29er Tandems for use on and off road



## lowestgear (Dec 27, 2009)

29er Tandems for use on and off road; seems a logical proposition. We currently ride a 10 year old Co-Motion road tandem which has seen some off road service since I built it with beefy Mavic rims laced 48 spoke to Phil hubs.. and it rolls on some seriously burly Specialized tires. So, pretty decent on moderate, smooth trails. Yearning for more...

Disc brakes- need 'em in Colorado. Seems like a totally logical plan to replace the current tandem with one sporting disc brakes, and just as logical while we are at it to find one that can accommodate larger 29er / 700c tires. 

Are there any production bikes like that yet? Or does anyone know of any in the pipeline for production soon? We'll primarily use it on the road with drop bars but I'd love to be able to set it up with 2 inch wide tires that would allow it to go where ordinary road tandems fear to tread. 

Perfect would be a non suspended steel or aluminum disc ready frame that has a tapered steel fork with clearance for a big tire, with a front end built to accommodate a tapered suspension fork if one were to prefer that to a steel fork. And a rear end also with clearance for a big tire.

Definitely want 29er/700c. It's the only choice! Have owned a 26" tandem in the past and it's just not the same on the road. One set of true 700c road wheels with dics, and another set of wheels with a very stout build and big tires would be just so cool. The road wheels would give it a lower classic road stance, the big tires would give a little better ground clearance. My ideal bike would be more oriented to road riding but built on the stout side, with the ability to take fat tires and derive all the benefits thereof.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

*How about these guys?*

I don't know if they officially market as a 29er tandem, but DaVinci Designs makes their tandems in both 26" and 700c.

http://www.davincitandems.com/ja.html

I'd call Todd and Brian and see what they think. They make a sweet bike!

I know some people that ride their mountain tandem (front suspension) on the road with skinny tires (fork locked out) and they also ride it off road too (fatter tires). I think they are riding 26" though...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fandango? see http://www.mtbtandems.com/ (member here too)


----------



## TheBrick (Dec 8, 2008)

If you have the money I'm sure one of these could be tweaked for your requirments.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...n_mXDg&usg=AFQjCNEg-awmeWO_cB-pugbHdWzenvgd7w
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...n_mXDg&usg=AFQjCNH3B5GogIO79V4kUWO8PC8ylG9zWA


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Curtlo would custom build exactly what you want at a production frame price. The down side? A few months wait.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*comprimise?*

I think that there is a reason that both road and mountain bikes exist: they serve different purposes. With different geometry, gearing, and components a road bike won't ride as well as an off-road bike on trails. Likewise, an off-road bike will not have the same "zip" as a bike made for roads. It's more than just wheel size. You could certainly make a bike do both, but it might not do either well. Why not have two tandems? If you are really wanting to do more off-road riding get a bike that will allow you to enjoy that even more.


----------



## jjensen (Mar 31, 2009)

Go with the Fandango! On my second season of 29'er Fandango riding and my 22nd year of off road tandeming. It's the nicest tandem I've ridden or owned (I own four). Mine is small / med and set up with 203mm Hope discs front and rear with an ATC fork. I love this bike - it's almost too nice to take out and thrash.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Curtlo would custom build exactly what you want at a production frame price. The down side? A few months wait.


I believe Vicious still makes the Jeepster, and Scott Quiring has built a few 29er tandems too - steel, AL, and Scandium. Mine is steel, as is our Vicious.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I'm really digging that Quiring. I remember admiring it as a SS but it looks much more appealing to me with a Rohloff hub.


----------

